# Be afraid !!!



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yep,

Its true,

Im back, and ready to catch up on 2months lost pi$$ takin !!!

I feel a hoopy lemon maria type moment just waiting to burst forth !!! lol

I hope you havent missed me too much, and that I am welcome back, its been strange not keeping up to speed with all the interesting debates around here, like whether a porsche is more reliable than a tuned skyline, or whether David Beckham cries like a girl when he realises he's to small to beat up Heskey and Gerrard to make up for that pathetic limp ankled penalty. Still what do you expect from a pair of scallies??

     

On the car front, its true that my car has suffered a bit of a setback. We ran it at the Assen show in the middle of May, and comfortably beat every car in Holland by over half a second in 200m sprints. Two bad things happened though, the timing gear failed to catch my fastest(and most likely sub7second 1/8th mile)run, and I thought I heard a slight knock from the bottom end, although couldnt be sure. Given it was a warm day I got the absoluetly marvelous AJ to trailer the car back to his workshops, and the next day we even talked the guys on the seacat to let AJ drive me onto the ferry on the trailer and they all helped roll the car off, even passport control was helpful (probably partly due to the full launch I did through customs at their request on the way to Assen a couple of days earlier - monster big black lines through the passport booths, wicked !!   )

The guys at the other end held everyone else back so we could get the bomber rolled off the ferry and straight through customs back in England, and Nemesis trailered the car back to their workshop, where it still is, now in pieces waiting for the engine guru to come back from holidays. Looks like it has just nipped a shell and all should be fine, and fixed under warranty - result !!

The best thing is, we bore scoped the top end, and it looks like its was just put together yesterday, with no carbon deposits, and no signs of any problems, which is what we expected, but its always nice to see confirmed. Hopefully the car will be back up and running in a couple of weeks, and ready for full power mapping with Mark on the bigger injectors, ready for a few other bits and pieces to be fitted. Might get the car modified in a few other ways whilst its in bits, but not sure yet........watch this space !!

Anyways, hope you are all fine and dandy, and look forward to seeing you at events throughout the year.

J.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

So in short your back . . 

Hello anyway


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday BIG BOY  (ok it's the wrong thread but hey posting correctly is sooooooo boring  )

Anyway get ya ar5e round ma gaff and sort me snowy satellite out in me office please   .

Nipped a shell, LUCKY  .

Glen


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Everything is crossed at the mo !!

Snowy stalactite??

You wanna get a propa fitta to sort that mate !!    

J.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Ive missed you , you big gay goon     

Oi was you at Rotorstock with the Mrs ?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

So glad to hear that all is well mate - heard there could have been a problem and am so relieved to hear it is likely to be easily fixed (and more importantly free). Will keep everything crossed for you....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

deano said:


> Ive missed you , you big godlike chap you, you're a big influence on my life, and I havent been the same without you (or my garage  )
> 
> Oi was you at Rotorstock with the Mrs ?


Nope,

Didnt go to rotorstock, perhaps Brad and Jennifer where there and you got confused. Did you run the banana then??

J.

Missed u too, but only a bit !!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cheers Nick,

Hope yours is running sweetly......hopefully get up to another Cambridge meet in the next few weeks

J.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

No didnt run mate  was a beautiful day so I took the Blade instead  

But there was a rather roundish fella with the most uncanny appearance to your ugly self     

Glad I didnt go and say " hello you big gayrider "      could have so very easily ended up with my head punched in


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

blade...its been very quiet around here without your colorful posts! Glad to have you back  

Oh..and happy B-day!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

*WELCOME BACK DUDE*

Welcome back matey.... wondered where you disppeared to...

Last time I saw you ... we were racing a certain Volcanic Lambo... :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

welcome back bladey
cambridge is close to me so maybe will be able to meet you in person  
Scary thought of the day  
JAY


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Welcome back*

Big boy. 

So the bombers taking a breather while steroids are fitted? Jeez, like it wasn't quick enough.

Look forward to hearing that purposeful clatter-on-idle again.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im looking forward to having it back.

Im really gutted that I wont be going to the Isle of Man in it, lucky we have such a nice second car I know, but thats not the point.

Still it managed a 7.1, a 7.2 and a 7.6 in 200m, and the fastest trap speed was 105mph which was the run they reckoned was under 7seconds. Be even better when I buy some decent sized tyres and learn how to launch it. lol Next fastest car was a T66 supra with about 550-600bhp that managed a 7.67, he went on to win the event as my fifth and last run was in the semi final and I then withdrew. Still I managed to get 3rd place overall, a nice trophy and the fastest time for the event, in fact the fastest time they have recorded for a roadcar at Assen for 200m I think Eugene said, not bad for a fairly "low power" liner in full trim.

J.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blaedy,

Lots happened while you've been away. Have you heard about the new Team Bayside Image Clothing? It's bright yellow and has hoops.    
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Did you run the banana then??


What the Yellow paperweight       .

Don't start whinging cause I know you get all humpty  .

Glen


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Happy birthday, bladey. Good to see you back in high spirits!

Cya O!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> What the Yellow paperweight       .
> 
> Don't start whinging cause I know you get all humpty  .
> 
> Glen


Oi Oi less of it


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry Dennis, I mean Dean,

Please dont set the crow on us     

J.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday James buddy. Good to see you back & up to old tricks  


30


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey...Welcome back J.

:smokin:


----------



## KOOLBLUE (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Bladey,

Glad your back.

Did see your car a few weeks ago still on the trailer at Nemesis, at the time they didnt know what was wrong.
Real glad to hear it will be fixed under warranty (fingers crossed :smokin: )

Look forward to seeing ya out and about soon


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*happy birth day*

hi james good to here from you again next time you come over to holland leave your car at home come by plane/or boot i will pick you up at the airport my frind


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

*Hmmmmm...*



bladerider said:


> Hopefully the car will be back up and running in a couple of weeks, and ready for full power mapping with Mark on the bigger injectors, ready for a few other bits and pieces to be fitted.


Oh, Mark will be mapping it eh?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi mate,

Good to see you back on the board, see ya this weekend!

Claire
:smokin:


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Welcome back James.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Belated happy birthday and welcome back ya big gooon boy  :smokin:  

Hope that Gayside Blue Blunder of yours is out and about terrorising the neighbourhood in short time


----------



## Buster (Jan 29, 2004)

Has someone been somewhere then ? :smokin:


----------

